# What should I charge for loading square bales from the field only?



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently got a Haymaster accumulator and a grapple. It is the 8 bale setup. I have no hay to gather because of the drought here in GA. If I advertise for accumulating squares and loading them on trailers in the field, what would be a fair price for this? I searched threads for this and found older such topics that was around a year ago. At that time, it was suggested from .40 to .50 cents a bale.

This is just to accumulate and load in the field, not unload and stack at the barn. If the barn is close enough to the field, I am not opposed to doing this though. What would be a fair price for unloading and stacking as well?

Thanks for the replies.

Marshall


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

To stack into a barn we charge .35 per bale with the hay grapple.

To take it off the field .50 per bale, but that is with a bale wagon.

I would say around .50 in the field would work. I don't know much about your area but if there are verymany wagons running around you will have to compeate with those.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never seen one of the bale wagons, like a stack wagon. I have seen the wagons that the hay just travels up the tube and drops in the bale basket, but that is it. I think all those times I have seen that, it was the person's own system for collecting his own hay.

Thanks for the reply, hay hauler.

Marshall


----------

